# VDSL 100: Lohnt sich neuer Router oder geht 7390?



## warawarawiiu (18. September 2017)

Hi,

da ich immer wieder gelesen habe, dass es bei der fritzbox 7390 zu Problemen mit vdsl 100 kam, wollte ich mal fragen wie da der jetzige Stand ist.

Ich habe noch eine "alte" 7390iger hier rumliegen. Würde mir also gerne eine Router Neuanschaffung sparen. Ist die Software der fritzbox mittlerweile mit vdsl100 besser kompatibel?
Oder verliere ich viel Leistung im Vergleich zu einem neuen Router?

Wenn ich neu kaufen würde, dann wohl wieder fritzbox....allerdig möchte ich auch keinen sinnfreien invest tätigen wenn die 7390 annähernd die gleiche Geschwindigkeit bietet wie bspw. eine 7590......die restlichen features wie schnellere USB Schnittstelle etc interessieren mich nicht.

Danke für eure meinugen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. September 2017)

Nun das Modem ist etwas schlechter. Je nach Leitung kannst auch nur 80 MBit statt 100 MBit bekommen.


----------



## dsdenni (18. September 2017)

Wenn die 7390 bei dir is kannst du es ja erstmal testen. Ich bin von 7360-7490 wegen dem WLAN und der restlichen Hardware gewechselt. Das Modem tut sich zwischen den beiden nix, aber die 7360 war immer bei vielen hin und her überfordert.
Außerdem hat man dann aktuelle Updates 

Manchmal gibt es Schnapper auf eBay/ Kleinanzeigen aber die gehen echt schnell weg. Habe meine 7490 auch dort gekauft.


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. September 2017)

Danke erstmal für eure infos.
Ich denke ich werde das gute Stück erstmal testen und ansonsten dann doch in eine 7590 investieren.

Oder habt ihr eine alternative zur fritzbox?
WLAN, USB....is mir alles egal....ich brauch nur ein möglichst gutes modem im Router um möglichst Biel aus der vdsl Leitung rauszuhen, da ich recht weit weg bin.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

update zum Thema:

Laut Fritzbox 7390 habe ich eine Leitungssyncronisation von Up 41Mbit und Down 93Mbit.

Leider kommen effektiv tatsächlich nur 83Mbit an und die Fritzbox stürtzt mir immer wieder ab...ausserdem schwank die downloadgeschwindigkeit im sekundentakt zwischen 83Mbit und 9Mbit.

Es ist also wahrscheinlich wie in den Foren beschrieben, die Firtzbox 7390 taugt nicht für VDSL mit Vectoring.


Die 7590 finde ich zwar attraktiv, allerding den Preis nicht.

Die 7590 hat zwar super features, aber die meisten davon brauche ich nicht. Zudem hat sie nur 4 1Gbit anschlüsse.....mehr wären schön....


Also, ich suche einen stink-normalen VDSL Vectoring Router für VDSL100 mit einem SEHR GUTEN MODEM für eine hohe und gute Verbindungsstabilität und Qualität.
Das ist am wichtigsten.

WLan ist mir Wurst und wird sowieso deaktiviert. NAS funktionen brauche ich nicht, smart home auch nicht...das habe ich durch ein externes NAS sowie durch eine smarthomebridge sowieso extern.
Mehr als 4x Gbit Port wäre nice, ist aber nicht so dramatisch habe eh noch einen guten Gbit switch hier liegen.


Vielen Dank an euch


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Oktober 2017)

Okay.....letztes Update...dann ist der Thread tot^^

Habe jetzt doch eine 7590 gekauft....eure Antwort hat mir einfach viel zu lange gedauert^^


Ergebnisse 7390:
Leitungssynchronisation                  93 Mbit Down, 41Mbit Up
Realer Download Speed:                  83 Mbit Down, 26 Mbit up sowie Verbindungsabbrüche

Ergebnisse 7390:
Leitungssynchronisation                  110 Mbit Down, 42Mbit Up
Realer Download Speed:                  98 Mbit Down, 36 Mbit up sowie keine Verbindungsabbrüche

Hat sich gelohnt.
Interessant auch finde ich, dass mir die Leitungskapazität mit 125Mbit angezeigt wird, DSLAM mit 110Mbit.
Also trotz meiner doch recht beachtlichen Entfernung zum MFG der Telekom (Leitungslänge schätze ich mal 700meter? Luftlinie 500 Meter......ist schwer zu sagen...hab das mal mit5 Google maps "gemessen" aber wieder vergessen)

Also schein die Leitungslänge auf VDSL Vectoring doch keinen ganz so grossen einfluss zu haben....


----------

